# AV Bible with the Westminster Standards



## Claudiu (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there an AV Bible that includes the Westminster Standards in it as well? I know that evangelicalbible.com has recently put out the Schuyler Bible which includes the Christian Creeds and Reformed Standards. But the Schuyler Bible only comes in ESV and NKJV. It would be nice to have an AV Bible with the Standards in it as well. Is there such a bible out on the market?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 23, 2012)

I have not run across one.
The only other Bible I know of with the WS in it is the NIV _Spirit of The Reformation Study Bible_.


AMR


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Aug 23, 2012)

No. However, the FP Church has a binding of all the Westminster Standards (Confession; Larger Cat.; Shorter Cat.; Sum of Saving Knowledge; National Covenant; Solemn League and Covenant; Directory for the Public Worship; Form of Presbyterial Church Government & The Directory for Family Worship) which I found to be one of the only bindings of all these documents together that I have come across. 

In this binding, all the scripture proofs are written out in full.

Note: I know this doesn't answer the question other than to say "no I don't think so" but I hope the information will be of some use.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 23, 2012)

ProtestantBankie said:


> No. However, the FP Church has a binding of all the Westminster Standards (Confession; Larger Cat.; Shorter Cat.; Sum of Saving Knowledge; National Covenant; Solemn League and Covenant; Directory for the Public Worship; Form of Presbyterial Church Government & The Directory for Family Worship) which I found to be one of the only bindings of all these documents together that I have come across.
> 
> In this binding, all the scripture proofs are written out in full.
> 
> Note: I know this doesn't answer the question other than to say "no I don't think so" but I hope the information will be of some use.



I'm actually interested in that! I looked on the FPC website and couldn't find it though. I was only able to find the WCF that contains the Larger and Shorter Catechisms and directory of Public Worship 
Westminster Assembly. Could you point me to where I could pick up the binding of all the Standards?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 23, 2012)

Claudiu said:


> I'm actually interested in that! I looked on the FPC website and couldn't find it though. I was only able to find the WCF that contains the Larger and Shorter Catechisms and directory of Public Worship
> Westminster Assembly. Could you point me to where I could pick up the binding of all the Standards?



Available through Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 23, 2012)

I also strongly recommend picking up the Scripture Index with it. It's very helpful to be able to see if the Standards reference a particular passage you are reading.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you Bryan!


----------



## reformed28 (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought that the trinitarian bible society was putting out a bible with the westminster standards in it this summer. I thought I heard they were only going to publish a limited number.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 24, 2012)

The New Geneva Study Bible comes closest w/the NKJV, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## newcreature (Aug 24, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what is an AV Bible? When I first saw the original post, I assumed it was audio visual.


----------



## ADKing (Aug 24, 2012)

newcreature said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is an AV Bible? When I first saw the original post, I assumed it was audio visual.



Authorized Version. Also known as the King James Version


----------



## newcreature (Aug 24, 2012)

ADKing said:


> newcreature said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive my ignorance, but what is an AV Bible? When I first saw the original post, I assumed it was audio visual.
> ...



Oh, thank you. I am familiar with the King James Version.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Aug 25, 2012)

Free Presbyterian Bookroom Free Presbyterian Publications

it is the $23.40 / £15 book
simply titled "Westminster Confession of Faith" but does include all the documents mentioned above.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 25, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> The New Geneva Study Bible comes closest w/the NKJV, if memory serves me correctly.


The NKJV Geneva Bible or the NKJV Reformation Study Bible do not include any of the Confessions. They do include articles on various topics that quote from the Westminster Standards. The only Bible translation that contains the Confessions as well as cross referenced study notes to them is the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible that was edited by Pratt. I found a cheap copy of the SOTR SB and carefully cut out the confessions from the back of the Bible and then taped them into my NKJV RSB. 

AMR


----------



## Gavin (Aug 27, 2012)

No one seems interested in this idea, I wrote to many publishers but they wouldn't. Trinitarian Bible Society are bringing out a Westminster edition, but that has nothing to do with the Standards. they are not prepared to add neither note nor commentary to the Scripture (which I cant argue with- its their policy). 
Personally I look at it as a type of theological concordance, complementing a good word concordance- that's my two bits. 
The old Geneva Bible was sometimes published with Calvin's Catechism though (as Catechizing was central to Reformed way of life). And some of the Dutch Staten Vertalingen were/ are published with Three Forms of Unity. 
But the KJV w Standards- nope, maybe in the future though if enough people suggest it.
Schuyler Bible is a little pricey, but is probably super quality, coming from Holland. . .

If I was to choose I would say that for either the TBS Westminster edition or Allans Oxford KJV w cyclopedic concordance, both would be nicely complemented with the additional appendix of the Westminster standards and Three Forms of Unity,with Scripture References included in the Marginal Cross Reference System.
After all, it is this feature that made the Spirit of the reformation NIV version stand out ( yes, even the NIV).


----------



## tleaf (Aug 27, 2012)

Regarding Allen possibly producing an AV with the Standards, I emailed them about that. Mr. Gray's response was that it is not in their plans, but he would keep the suggestion.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 28, 2012)

tleaf said:


> Regarding Allen possibly producing an AV with the Standards, I emailed them about that. Mr. Gray's response was that it is not in their plans, but he would keep the suggestion.



I also asked a while back and he said it was a new idea and he might pass it onto the publishers if he got a chance (something like that anyway). He is a printer not a publisher.
None the less much can be said about presenting Gods word without distraction- which is probably the primary reason.


----------

